# Wingfoot Lake Shooting



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I see there was a huge gathering at Wingfoot Lake last night for June-Teenth.
2000 plus people...Of course....Shots fired, lots of guns seen in the crowd.
I guess every cop in the tri-county area was there, plus Highway Patrol.
Not good!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

You sure it wasn’t summit lake?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No, Wingfoot...Story on fox 8


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Last year there was a gathering on the same date at Plum Creek Park in Kent. Close to my daughters house. Couple thousand people that turned into a mess. Was on the news Saturday morning that the park will be closed because of it. They must have moved it to Wingfoot.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe they should bring fishing poles and try fishing to release some of that stress!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Tangled lines would lead to more stress. Doubt if any involved fish. Nice thought though.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol yeah I guess shooting is easier then casting! Sad to hear Ol wingfoot has been good fishing and atmosphere in the past


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bluefinn said:


> Doubt if any involved fish.


Just carp


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

No bridges at Wingfoot…


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Geez, any one else want to make a racist statement????


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess the were so many people, they were parked in all the 
front yards of the home owners on the road into the park.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> I see there was a huge gathering at Wingfoot Lake last night for June-Teenth.
> 2000 plus people...Of course....Shots fired, lots of guns seen in the crowd.
> I guess every cop in the tri-county area was there, plus Highway Patrol.
> Not good!


But it's a holiday now!!! A win for mankind. And when we all go back to work Monday so many things will be all better now it's a holiday


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> I see there was a huge gathering at Wingfoot Lake last night for June-Teenth.
> 2000 plus people...Of course....Shots fired, lots of guns seen in the crowd.
> I guess every cop in the tri-county area was there, plus Highway Patrol.
> Not good!


 Just a perfect example of fake news. There were no shots fired and it wasn't 2000 people, 500 at best. social media at its best. Holly cow!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

matticito said:


> But it's a holiday now!!! A win for mankind. And when we all go back to work Monday so many things will be all better now it's a holiday


That's what I don't get? Why were people stressed? Should have been a celebration. I hope I get it off next year.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds like a beautiful relaxing celebration. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

What did yall expect? ......sounds like cleveland on a typical any day evening.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

crestliner TS said:


> What did yall expect? ......sounds like crackron on a typical any day evening.


FIFY


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> FIFY


works both ways! lol


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Just a perfect example of fake news. There were no shots fired and it wasn't 2000 people, 500 at best. social media at its best. Holly cow!


This exact story is posted on Channel 5 News Cleveland this morning and it tells exactly the same story the OP told. 2000 people, shots fired, several responding jurisdictions took two hours to remove crowd and they left a miserable trash mess of the place.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

coachfozz said:


> Geez, any one else want to make a racist statement????



I'm not that smart, just curious to which racist statements you're referring to??? everyone seems to be saying unruly, rowdy, out of control idiots with no mention of race, creed, color or ethnicity anywhere, seems racist to even bring it up ... now I guess it could be assumed certain things about the "celebrants" but facts are facts ... idiots come in all forms and ethnicity, but it seems that the majority of the time when there's unruly riots they happen in the same areas with mostly the same people and a few agitators thrown in ... facts are not racist, why does someone always have to make it about race 🤬


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well stated Baitguy! I also am tired about all the morons bringing race into everything. Nothing was stated about color, ethnic, race. It was just about stupid people!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Let's see, you can say racist things without saying the race. The one post mentioned Summit Lake where the demographics there is above 95% African American in that region, the other person saying just carp was involved. 

Sorry just saying it how I see it. It's the problem of our country. In my 50 years being on this earth, it's by far the worse it has ever been. Now I know it has been worse before me, but it's going that direction once again.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

montagc said:


> I mean, its not hard to see the implication above and below. Who are these "same people" you mention? Why would you call this a riot? Why else would the following guy say "Of course.."??


Implications and interpretations are your own thought process, but if the shoe fits ... the "same people" are idiots who trash things, shoot up things, burns things, pick any one of a large number of things ... basic definition of a riot ...1. a violent disturbance of the peace by a crowd.... if police from surrounding areas had to be called, what would you consider it? sounds like what happened, don't you think  again, facts are facts, if the same things keep being perpetrated by the same people, those people deserve to be recognized for their attitude ... regardless of race, creed or ethnicity, do you want those folks in your neighborhood tearing things up  well, neither does anyone else ...



coachfozz said:


> The one post mentioned Summit Lake where the demographics there is above 95% African American in that region, the other person saying just carp was involved.


See, I don't interpret that as racist ... Carp are generally considered to be trash fish and bottom feeders, much like the folks he was referring to who were, by the way, trashing the area ... I can't find a single reference in this thread that states anything about what percentage of those folks were any particular ethnicity, so who is bringing race into the conversation?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Guys, at least one post was removed. It was racist and glad it was removed. 

Kip


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Statistics applied to demographics=factual numbers.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

Image if your the ceo of Vrbo or Yamaha, and an add with your name falls in this racist cowardly old man thread. Do your job ogf mod and grow a spine


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

The original post I believe was not racially motivated. It happened at a state park that is one of our fishing holes. Some have obviously turned it into one. Might as well shut it down if it obviously offends some. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

montagc said:


> Where are the stats or facts in this thread? Almost all conjecture. Call racism demographics if it makes you feel better. It's all thinly veiled racism that is continually perpetuated by many on this site.


Agree with this. I see it occasionally and am guilty of not always speaking up. Most times I let it go and hope that person is improving as a person. I think any change usually happens slowly and at different times. But, it's still change, which is a positive. Imagine if the internet and a site like OGF existed 30-50 years ago. IMO it would have been much worse.

Kip


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Typically the ones calling things racist are the ones truly looking for it. Not one person said anything racist. Isn't it funny though that a black person can talk all the **** they want about any other race but the minute a white person says anything at all that is not praising another race to the highest of standards they are the racist ones? 

Back on topic. Multiple reports of around 2000 people, possible shots fired and multiple police agency's responding. Does the news lie? All the time. But let's be real. Would we expect anything other than what reportedly happened with the world we now live in


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with all of this. If I said Obama was the worst president in history, many would say that's racist, even though I didn't mention his race at all


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

dirtandleaves said:


> I agree with all of this. If I said Obama was the worst president in history, many would say that's racist, even though I didn't mention his race at all


You can’t be crucified for expressing the truth.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Interesting that this site continues to lose members to, of ALL places FACEBOOK. Shocking.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

coachfozz said:


> Let's see, you can say racist things without saying the race. The one post mentioned Summit Lake where the demographics there is above 95% African American in that region, the other person saying just carp was involved.
> 
> Sorry just saying it how I see it. It's the problem of our country. In my 50 years being on this earth, it's by far the worse it has ever been. Now I know it has been worse before me, but it's going that direction once again.


Seriously, far worse???


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Specwar said:


> You can’t be crucified for expressing the truth.


well, at least you shouldn't be but unfortunately they try it all the time ... there are a LOT of people that only want their version of the truth, don't need no stinking facts to back it up, nothing to see here, it was on the internet and I like it so it has to be true  the truth does not always set you free ....


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

montagc said:


> Yep, pretty much proving my point. You aren't outright saying it, but it's right there below the surface...You've used words like violent, adding in things that arent even mentioned like burning things and riots, perpetuating a stereotype...and you say others are making assumptions.


 so now you know what everyone else is thinking ... well, riots pretty much by definition include, among other things, violence for sure and often burning and other anti-social behavior  if it's a peaceful gathering there isn't any violence and burning and all that other stuff ... again. where's the assumptions? there were hundreds, maybe thousands of people that were so unruly that police had to call back-up ... they weren't holding hands in a big circle singing Kum By Ah



coachfozz said:


> Let's see, you can say racist things without saying the race. The one post mentioned Summit Lake where the demographics there is above 95% African American in that region, the other person saying just carp was involved.


you take it upon yourself to assume what you want, but until you brought it up, I had no idea what percentage was black, white, or green, barely heard of Summit lake, I assumed it was a lake like Medina or Chippewa, possibly in Summit county ... and I'd bet most of the folks on here are the same, but now we know and we're grateful for that information ...


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah, it's a conspiracy from every reporting entity to spread lies 🤓 laugh well, maybe in some cases but I doubt this is one of them 😎


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

what could you expect from me, we've never met ...



among other sources, none of them the Peter Pan network ... 8, count em, 8 different depts needed ... you do believe the sheriffs dept, right?


* From the Record Courier*

A Juneteenth picnic at Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield turned into a large, possibly armed confrontation Saturday evening, which included reports of shots being fired, according to a news release from the Portage County Sheriff's Department. On Saturday evening the sheriff posted a news release indicating “there have been reports of shots fired and firearms visible in a crowd of over 2,000 people that are gathered for a Juneteenth celebration and party at Wingfoot Lake Park." As of about 9:30 p.m., police were attempting to control and evacuate the crowds and restore peace to the park, according to the sheriff's office.

Agencies that have responded to the incident include the Portage County Sheriff’s Department, Mogadore Police, Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Summit County Sheriff’s Office, Springfield Police, Hartville Police, Lakemore Police and Ohio State Highway Patrol Troopers from Summit, Stark, and Portage County posts. The Portage County Sheriff’s Department will investigate the original call for help indicating shots were fired. The sheriff’s department asked that no one visit the area or call dispatchers with anything other than an emergency.

Following what the city of Kent said was "an extremely large, uncontrolled party" that involved around 1,000 people last year on June 19, the city of Kent announced it was closing Plum Creek Park on Saturday. The park is located south of Cherry Street, east of Mogadore Road on the southwest side of the city. No information was available if the planned Kent gathering was related to the one at Wingfoot Lake Park.


*From WOIO*

SUFFIELD TOWNSHIP, Ohio (WOIO) - Law enforcement has cleared Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield Township of a crowd of 2,000 after receiving reports of shots fired. Nine agencies, including the Portage County Sheriff’s Office, worked to evacuate the crowd and restore peace to the scene, according to a Portage County Sheriff’s Office Facebook post. Law enforcement received a call for help reporting gunshots and visible firearms at a gathering for a Juneteenth celebration and party at the park, according to an earlier Facebook post.

*From Channel 5*

SUFFIELD TOWNSHIP, Ohio — The Portage County Sheriff's Office said deputies responded to Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield Township for reports of shots fired and guns seen in a large crowd at a Juneteenth celebration. The park has since been evacuated and no injuries were reported.

"In response to the recent events that took place this evening at Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield Township, the situation is now under control as all parties have been evacuated from the park. At this time, firearm complaints will be investigated," the sheriff's office said. "At this time, patrols will continue in the area and we ask that you refrain from attending the park."

*From Portage County Sheriff*

SUFFIELD TOWNSHIP, Ohio (WJW) — A huge crowd that gathered at Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield Township Saturday night has now left the park, the Portage County Sheriff’s Office said.
According to a post on the sheriff office’s Facebook page, there were reports of shots fired and firearms visible in a crowd of over 2,000 who gathered for a Juneteenth celebration and party.

*From Shore News Network*

SUFFIELD TWP, OH – The Portage County Sheriff’s Office has received an overwhelming amount of inquiries regarding an increased amount of law enforcement presence in Suffield Township at Wingfoot Lake Park. “We have a current situation where there have been reports of shots fired and firearms visible in a crowd of over 2,000 people that are gathered for a Juneteenth celebration and party at Wingfoot Lake Park in Suffield Township,” PCSO said in a statement. “Currently responding is the Portage County Sheriff’s Office, Summit County Sheriff’s Office, Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Mogadore Police, Springfield Police, Hartville Police, Lakemore Police, and additional Ohio State Highway Patrol Troopers from Summit, Stark and Portage County Posts.”
Deputies are evacuating the area. “We are attempting to control and evacuate the crowds and restore peace and order at the scene. We will be investigating the original call for help regarding shots fired,” the department said.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The cops should have dropped off more guns and ammo to the mob. The problem would have worked itself out.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

montagc said:


> Reading comprehension. I wasn't responding to you....
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying bud. Critical thiking hats on....One story copied over and over across news outlet is not many stories. If you want to use it to reinforce your stereotypes, thats your prerogative.


so the sheriff is lying to us? they brought in 8 agencies to restore order but it's all fake news, is that it?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ll say it like this, I never get into anything other then fish talk and reports on here but I’m far from racial person, I’ve grew up in Akron area my whole life and lived in the worst parts! Many black, Asian, mixed, hell even my wife is from Lebanon and my kid is half her. I said summit lake as to reference it’s the worst known lake in Ohio and I know every hump and drop off in the lake, I’ve been there fishing while they dragged for body, I’ve seen fights in parking lot as loading up, you guys are blowing this way outta line! Show some fishing reports instead of assuming what people are trying to say maybe


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a joke. If common sense doesn't tell you what went on you obviously have none.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And what makes you think that a different ethnic group wasn’t the ones that showed up and disrupted the peaceful celebration that was going on? Wouldn’t be the first time now would it.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

montagc said:


> You may get it one day.



haven't had my shipment of the kool aid lately 🥳


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Citing damage left after 2020 Juneteenth party, Kent police close park to prevent 'unauthorized' gathering


Kent Police announced Friday there is a flyer circulating on social media and reports of a Juneteenth celebration at Plum Creek Park on Saturday. That gathering is unauthorized and will not be allowed, police said, as the city temporarily closes the park Saturday to all guests.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> Citing damage left after 2020 Juneteenth party, Kent police close park to prevent 'unauthorized' gathering
> 
> 
> Kent Police announced Friday there is a flyer circulating on social media and reports of a Juneteenth celebration at Plum Creek Park on Saturday. That gathering is unauthorized and will not be allowed, police said, as the city temporarily closes the park Saturday to all guests.
> ...


Last years party.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> Last years party.


Please don't bring FACTS to this discussion. Some folks don't like facts. They'd rather live in la-la land


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

dirtandleaves said:


> Please don't bring FACTS to this discussion. Some folks don't like facts. They'd rather live in la-la land


Yeah like Trump won the election  Yeah, Trump's statements didn't incite a riot either, but hell the way you guys talk on here, you would have joined that  show in January


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Now you done it, bring in politics. Why did you have to do that?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

montagc said:


> Reading comprehension. I wasn't responding to you....
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying bud. Critical thiking hats on....One story copied over and over across news outlet is not many stories. If you want to use it to reinforce your stereotypes, thats your prerogative.


So when news breaks in a different state or different country, fox8, Cleveland 19 instantly hop on a plane to write their piece? When covid 1st reported everyone flew to wuhan or maybe they copied some other source......


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

coachfozz said:


> Yeah like Trump won the election  Yeah, Trump's statements didn't incite a riot either, but hell the way you guys talk on here, you would have joined that  show in January


Everything has went to  since January...not hard to see...look around and take it all in...only thing dum dum has done is put shots in people's arms (something Trump was well on his way to doing)...and dum dum just keeps handing out free money...the world will never go back to work and you'll pay more for everything anywhere you go...you'll pay higher taxes too...but hey...at least we got Juneteenth...next, we'll be revamping the American Flag...how embarrassing...
Life rolls on...bye bye thread.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Or listen to the cover by Dope if you prefer more rock 🤘✌


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Everything has went to  since January...not hard to see...look around and take it all in...only thing dum dum has done is put shots in people's arms (something Trump was well on his way to doing)...and dum dum just keeps handing out free money...the world will never go back to work and you'll pay more for everything anywhere you go...you'll pay higher taxes too...but hey...at least we got Juneteenth...next, we'll be revamping the American Flag...how embarrassing...
> Life rolls on...bye bye thread.


wish I could like this twice 🤠 God Bless America


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> Everything has went to  since January...not hard to see...look around and take it all in...
> Don't talk sense to these people. They don't know jack sh*_. If they even knew that they didn't know jack sh*_, at least that would be something.....but they don't even know that.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gonna be some new rules or guidelines for what you can and cannot do in the parks. The organizers of events need to be responsible for any trash or damage incurred during get togethers and needs to apply to everyone


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep. It only takes a couple. Or a couple thousand.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

montagc said:


> I'd expect this from you. ONE report, copied to a few news outlets, is ONE report, all unverified, unconfirmed.


From me? What exactly is that suppose to mean. Because I'm an outspoken individual that refuses to confirm to please people?


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

dirtandleaves said:


> I agree with all of this. If I said Obama was the worst president in history, many would say that's racist, even though I didn't mention his race at all





dirtandleaves said:


> Please don't bring FACTS to this discussion. Some folks don't like facts. They'd rather live in la-la land


yes I agree with both of your post. If you said Obama was the worst president. When factual ranking shows your wrong I can see why many would think its racist.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

laguna21 said:


> Gonna be some new rules or guidelines for what you can and cannot do in the parks. The organizers of events need to be responsible for any trash or damage incurred during get togethers and needs to apply to everyone


there are some guidelines, have fun, follow the rules, be courteous, don't be stupid  as usual anymore, enforcing them is the issue, can't hurt anyone's feelings just because they're causing trouble ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DONE!!!


----------

